# opinions on liveryman harmony clippers



## westparc (19 October 2010)

i have a set of mains clippers which are fine apart from the cable which is a bit dodgy when my horse starts to play up and wondered what your thoughts are on these


----------



## miss_c (19 October 2010)

I have them and they cope with Genie fine, but I don't think I'll be able to leave it too long between clips as they did find it hard to go up and over her bum.


----------



## Pipkin (19 October 2010)

I was going to buy them but have heard a few bad reviews about them...I think it depends on how hairy your horse is tbh....


----------



## FleabittenT (19 October 2010)

I have just ordered a pair for my mare, purely because she is nervous to clip & they seem to be about the quietest budget clippers.

Will report back after I (attempt!) to clip her this weekend


----------



## Mrs Pink (19 October 2010)

I have a pair and i find them really handy and super quiet

I do only tend to use them to take out the back of the legs and general tidy before an event as I have a very hairy irish cob!!!

I have however done a full clip with them and they coped but I'm not the quickest and I find that for a full clip I personally would prefer a wider blade and I did look into this but they just don't do one 

My sister who does most of the clipping on our yard also uses them on nervous horses at the start and they are perfect for this, in fact she's just managed a trace clip on a horse with them that has previously been impossible to clip without mild sedation so for nervous horses they've been perfect in my experience.

They have had plenty of use and the battery has stood up well but I wouldn't class them as a heavy duty, clipping 4 a day type clipper if that makes sense!


----------



## bexwarren24 (19 October 2010)

Mrs Pink said:



			I have a pair and i find them really handy and super quiet

I do only tend to use them to take out the back of the legs and general tidy before an event as I have a very hairy irish cob!!!

I have however done a full clip with them and they coped but I'm not the quickest and I find that for a full clip I personally would prefer a wider blade and I did look into this but they just don't do one 

My sister who does most of the clipping on our yard also uses them on nervous horses at the start and they are perfect for this, in fact she's just managed a trace clip on a horse with them that has previously been impossible to clip without mild sedation so for nervous horses they've been perfect in my experience.

They have had plenty of use and the battery has stood up well but I wouldn't class them as a heavy duty, clipping 4 a day type clipper if that makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much this. Quiet but can take a while to do a full clip. As for thickness of hair, my horse is a hairy beast and the clippers cope well. 

Would agree they are not heavy duty clippers, mine have been used on average 4 times a yr for the last 4 years and are still going strong but for time reasons alone I wouldnt want to clip alot of horses with them.


----------



## neddymad (19 October 2010)

I have a pair, they cope really well with my connie and dartmoor and leave a lovely finish.  One thing I would say is make sure you use the right oil and use it often as this makes a huge difference


----------



## Rosehip (19 October 2010)

I have these and love them! I can full clip my very hairy Fell x inc legs (think shire) in an hour. They leave a super finish, and are lovely and quiet, so can chaser clip my nervy mare in under 25mins. Would highly recommend them to anyone! 
I do agree that you wouldnt want to do more than a couple of horses a day with them, due to the battery pack needing re-charging etc, but for a single horse owner, or like me only have a couple, they are perfect!


----------



## hairycob (19 October 2010)

use them to clip a pony with cushings whose coat is more like sheepskin & they do fine. Comfortable to hold as well  - I found other cordless clippers were too chunky & had to have cordless as didn't have plug socket at old yard.


----------



## ggray1502 (19 October 2010)

I have them, they are good and very quiet lots of horses like them because they are quiet.  However they do take a while to clip, it took me a while to clip charlie (a few hours but he was a wooly mammoth)  Used them to hog his mane and again it took a while to get through.  They take a bit longer to get staright lines but I love the fact that it has the battery pack and you can move yourself and the clippers into an easier position to clip.


----------



## night_mare (20 October 2010)

Two friends of mine have them and both seem pleased with them.  One does a blanket clip and takes out legs on her hairy cob, the other friend uses them on a variety of nervous horses.


----------

